# Ordered STS-02 SCS-02 SSS-02 today



## w8liftr (Jun 20, 2006)

I finally ordered the package, these will be paired with my PB12 plus to complete my SVS HT setup. 

I just wanted to share my excitement. I've been away from the forum for a long time, but plan on being more active in the future.:T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Great, keep us updated. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## w8liftr (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Dennis!


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase! I have been to their HQ in Ohio and have listen to this system 
minus the SSS, they didnt have them hooked up but they had them there so i could actually touch them and look at em. I will be ordering a set of them in the near future as well.

You should be very pleased with speakers no doubt. What are you pushing them with and if you dont mind what speakers will they be replacing?


----------



## w8liftr (Jun 20, 2006)

Onkyo TX-SR707 and replacing Energy Take 5.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Same as I have. Love it. Dennis


----------



## w8liftr (Jun 20, 2006)

Delivery scheduled for tomorrow!


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Wondering what your thoughts were with the new speakers.


----------

